# Angelina having 2 molars taken out tomorrow...



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry. But she will feel so much better after. 

We put a glob of peanut butter on our finger and shove the pill into the middle of it. It slides right down!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning. :smooch:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Penny's Mom: I just tried that and it worked! Thank you so much! I just cannot stand to see her in pain. I hope Penny heals quickly as well...the wounds looks good. K


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Poor Angelina, my Tiny had a couple ground out last year, and she recovered really quickly. Hope Angelina does as well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Angelina got her pill down and will keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will be keeping you and Angelina in my prayers tomorrow. She will probably feel so much better after those teeth come out.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I lit the candle for Angelina's successful dental surgery tomorrow.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

fingers and paws crossed for Angelina's safe surgery and speedy recovery. Lexi has some molars removed a couple of years ago. She felt soooo much better after the surgery. - downright puppyish!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to Angelina. I'm sure she's going to feel so much better soon.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck Angelina. Don't be ascared of the dentist.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of you this morning and sending hugs. Update us when you can.

Glad the pb and pill worked.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you and her this morning!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I dropped her off this morning and she should be under the knife now...they are suppose to call me when she 'wakes up' and I'll pick her up after work today. I just want her to 'wake up'! They are taking more blood tests before they start so no news is good news so far...

I just wish I could forget the look she gave me when she realized I was leaving her there. This dog is so sensitive and we NEVER leave her anywhere.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you guys and hoping you get her back in your loving care quickly. They are so much happier at home!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the surgery went well!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, I'm sure she's done by now and she'll be back to chewing that tennis ball in no time.

Penny went gladly with her new friend Eric the Vet Tech; off to a new adventure!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah she is in recovery now and I'll pick her up in a few more hours. I am sure the vet will tell me how to take care of her for the next week or so. We already have home made soup for her when she is ready to eat. Thank you for the good wishes. K


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Angelina sure is a dollbaby. Absolutely gorgeous. ;-)
I guess it is the same as with people - my dentist said no hot soup since I am a bit prone to bleeding and that could cause the tooth "holes" to bleed.

I know she will feel so much better with those nasty teeth gone, but I sure feel for her since I am dental phobic. Just the thought gives me the shivers.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Angelina is fine this morning. He covered the hole with skin and surtures on one, the other wasn't necessary. What was interesting is it was not the tooth I thought it was (the cracked one). He xrayed it and it has strong roots and is fine, but it was another on the bottom I could not see. He also cleaned her ears, clipped her nails, tested her hot spot on her neck...and did not charge. He truly cares about the animals and was very reasonably priced.

So she is eating lukewarm soup and tonight I will shred her some chicken. She is on pain meds and antibiotics and glad to be home but so sad, she can't really pick up the ball for more then a minute. I'm sure she will recover quickly though.

Thanks again for your good vibes everyone; we all appreciate it!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad to read your pup is home and doing well. It's so scary anytime we need to have them put under anesthesia.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad she is doing well and your vet sounds wonderful.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad she's doing well....I just got back from the dentist myself and have a numb mouth--will be eating mashed potatoes today! Tell her I sympathize in more ways than one!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad Angelina did well. Hope she recovers quickly. She is a beautiful girl!!


----------

